# Lost Equipment



## FireDog19 (Oct 21, 2017)

I know I'm not the only one who's lost something in the field or hospital. So what's the craziest thing you've lost and how.

Personally I've lost shears and pen lights (countless,) a glucomiter, and a thermometer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 21, 2017)

Actually lost? Aside from some shears that I just kinda toss anywhere on critical calls, the only major thing was a personal stethoscope during a huge music festival.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 21, 2017)

Set off a burglar alarm trying to retrieve our bag once. The deputies were pretty understanding.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 22, 2017)

I was famous for leaving clipboard somewhere,  but never to the point that it was lost,  just had to go back and get it a couple times a shift.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Oct 29, 2017)

You name it, Ive left it behind somewhere. Bags, monitor, individual pieces of gear from the bags, , toughbook, the stretcher at the hospital once. I can be a little scatterbrained.

Now, if you mean lost lost, as in never to be seen again, I'm up to three stethoscopes left at scenes, more shears than I could count, I'm currently searching for my work key ring which I sincerely hope gets moved from the lost to found column today, and two cell phones.


----------

